# Volunteer in Bangkok?



## Hansen88a (Oct 14, 2013)

Hello

My names Patrik, I'm 25 and from Sweden. I have been staying in Bangkok for 6 months and I'm going to stay here another 6 months at least. My background is that I owned a law firm for 3 years in Sweden and we worked with helping injured and sick people to get compensation from their insurance companies. 

I would love to get involved in any kind of charitable cause here in Bangkok, preferrably with children. I'm open to do any kinds of tasks, for example teaching in various subjects such as English. I could also benefit the organisation itself by bringing my knowledge about marketing, attracting donations and such. 

Could someone please advise me on how I can get involved? Orphanages and such does not seem to be very present on the web. 

Regards
Patrik


----------



## Wayward Wind (Aug 28, 2011)

Have a look at ECPAT - (ECPAT International) which is a Bangkok based NGO focused on child prostitution and trafficking. Their website does not address volunteers but does have slots for interns with a legal background.

I did some work with trafficking in Albania, and I think you would find it interesting.

Good luck.


----------



## visual effects editor (Dec 25, 2011)

Legally you can not volunteer for anything in Thailand. The international rescue workers were not allowed to help victims during the tsunami because they did not have work permits. So you have to get a work permit to "volunteer". You can not volunteer to do any legal (law related) work that a Thai could do. You can not help animals, children, build houses for the poor or distribute food.


----------



## Wayward Wind (Aug 28, 2011)

visual effects editor said:


> Legally you can not volunteer for anything in Thailand. The international rescue workers were not allowed to help victims during the tsunami because they did not have work permits. So you have to get a work permit to "volunteer". You can not volunteer to do any legal (law related) work that a Thai could do. You can not help animals, children, build houses for the poor or distribute food.


That is no longer accurate information, in part due to the bureaucratic (and nonsensical) response to volunteers in the Tsunami crisis.

Google "Volunteering in Thailand", and you will find dozens, if not hundreds, of NGOs and other charitable organizations which are actively recruiting volunteers to work in a wide range of activities all over Thailand.

Beyond that, the organization which I suggested, ECPAT, is an international NGO based in Bangkok which hires staff and interns from many different countries for positions in Thailand.


----------

